# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ζευγαρώστρα...αξίζει ???

## karakonstantakis

*Πήγα σήμερα το πρωί από κάποιο πετ σοπ για να πάρω 2 ταΐστρες !!! Πάνω στην κουβέντα για κλουβιά ζευγαρώματος....μου έδειξε της συγκεκριμένες που βλέπεται στην φώτο ως μεγάλη ευκαιρία...... Κοστίζουν από ότι μου είπε καινούριες κάπου 40-50 ευρώ... !! Εχει εκεί 7-8 κομάτια και της δίνει ελαφρός μεταχειρισμένες 20 ευρώ την μια.... Του είπα αν μου τις αφήσει 15 ευρώ την μία...θα πάρω 3.. αφού πρώτα ρωτήσω αν βολεύουν !!! Τι λέτε...αξίζουν πραγματικά ?? 

*

**Το συρτάρι είναι τραβηχτώ...... το πλέγμα αφαιρείτε για σωστό πλύσιμο....*

----------


## χρηστος

αν τις θέλεις για εκτροφή ιθαγενών αξίζουν και με το παραπάνω

----------


## xXx

για καναρίνια κάνουνε

----------


## billystopo

Οπως βλεπω, μιλαμε για *μονες* ζευγαρωστρες, και μαλιστα πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 35x35x35. Προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα να παρεις καποια διπλη ζευγαρωστρα με αποσπομενο χωρισμα στη μεση. Θα σε βολεψει απιστευτα στο πυρωμα-ζευγαρωμα και στην απομεκρινση των μικρων απο τη φωλια. Μια διπλη κοστιζει απο 20-30 ευρω. 
Τελος θα σου ελεγα να δεις ακριβως τι κλουβια χρειαζεσαι, και να μην σε παρασυρει ο "ευκαιριακος" ενθουσιασμος (αν και ολοι ετσι την παταμε!!). 
Α! και Χρηστο οι ζευγαρωστρες της φωτο, λανουν και για καναρινα και για παραδισια και για μικρα παπαγαλακια, οπως και ολες οι ζευγαρωστρες αυτων των διαστασεων.

----------


## χρηστος

εγώ ξέρω και χρησιμοποιώ τέτοιες ζευγαροστρες μόνο στα ιθαγενή μου καρδερίνες φλώρια κτλ είναι οι καλύτερες γιατί δεν στρεσάρουν τα ιθαγενή στην αναπαραγωγή επειδή είναι κλειστές από παντού

----------


## abscanary

Εγώ θα τις έπαιρνα. Μην μου πεις ότι αφαιρούνται και τα πλαϊνά και υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τις ενώσεις? Τότε πρέπει να τις πάρεις τρέχοντας

----------


## mitsman

εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον Βασιλη.... εγω παντως δεν θα τις επαιρνα γιατι δεν εχουν σχαρα και τα πελετς- αμμος ειναι η μονη λυση!!! επισης ειναι πολυ μικρες για ζευγαρωμα, οχι οτι δεν θα τα καταφερεις!!!! απλα ειναι μικρες!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

δεν θα τις επαιρνα, και ο λογος ειναι οτι ειναι μονες κ οτι δεν εχουν χωρισμα, φετος πραγματικα το χωρισμα με εχει σωσει, παρε κατι μεγαλυτερο, οχι οτι αυτο δεν κανει αλλα αμα μπει η καναρα για δευτερη φωλια, που θα βαλεις αλλη φωλια,και πως θα χωρισεις τον αρσενικο με τα μικρα. οτι παρεις να εχει χωρισμα βοηθαει πολυ. 

φιλικα

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν εχουν ευκολια στο λυσιμο ή στο πλυσιμο αλλα αν ησουν εκτροφεας μαζικης παραγωγης πουλιων θα σου ελεγα να της παρεις .στον ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟ που κοπιασε να φτιαξει ενα υπεροχο περιβαλλον για πουλια ,κελια πολυτελειας  για ζευγαρωμα δεν συνιστω .

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλησπέρα.
Για ζευγαρώστρα φίλε δέν κάνει εκτός αν όπως είπε και η Αθηνα μπορούν να ενωθούνε αλλά και πάλι δε θα σε βολέψουνε λόγω απουσίας πλέγματος στα πλαινά.
Πάντως αν έχεις χώρο η τιμή είναι ελκυστική μπορω να πώ.

----------


## xXx

Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να βάλεις δεύτερη φωλιά μέσα...κατά τα άλλα και εξωτερική φωλιά θα βάλεις και εύκολη προσέγγιση έχεις να αλλάξεις τροφή και χώρο να βάλεις έξτρα ταιστράκι έχει για αυγοτροφή ή αυγουλιέρα. Με τα πλαινά τι ακριβώς παίζει...??επίσης ήθελα να μας πεις ...τα ταψάκια είναι πλαστικά και δεν έχουνε σήτα στο κάτω μέρος??

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά μόλις επέστρεψα από ποδηλατοβόλτα... βλέπω τα μηνύματα και είναι αρνητικά κατα 80% !!!! Και εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι η διπλή ζευγαρώστρα όπως αυτές που είδη έχω (μου της δάνεισε ο Ανδρέας να ναι καλά) είναι οι καλύτερες !! Απλός μια ερώτηση έκανα για να δω αν της χρησιμοποιεί κανείς και αν είναι ευχαριστημένος !!! Σας ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις σας όλους !!! Και ας είναι αυτό το θέμα που άνοιξα αιτία, να μην προβεί κανείς σε αγορά της συγκεκριμένης "ζευγαρώστρας" !!! *  :Happy0064: 


*Βασίλη δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε...αυτό που ρωτας...

----------


## ninos

Εγω δεν θα τις έπερνα λόγο απουσίας χωρίσματος στην μέση καθώς και ότι είναι μικρές. Πάντως αντίστοιχες που έχω δει περίπου στις ίδιες διαστάσεις, έχουν περίπου 35 ευρώ !!!!!

----------


## jk21

O στελιος εθεσε το θεμα αντικειμενικα .

να θεσω και μια αλλη ακομα αντικειμενικη παραμετρο .νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι γνωριζουν οτι στο λευκο χρωμα τα πουλια εχουν μικροπροβλημα οσο αφορα το ευρος του οπτικου τους φασματος .αρα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να ζουν σε ολολευκη ζευγαρωστρα .αν παλι δεν εχουν προβλημα και το βλεπουν  ,....ας θυμηθουμε  λιγο οι μεγαλυτεροι τα <<λευκα κελια >> της γειτονικης εξ ανατολας χωρας ...

----------


## johnrider

[IMG][/IMG]
60 ποντους με 25 ευρω και ίσως πιο κατω.

----------


## teo24

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 60 ποντους με 25 ευρω και ίσως πιο κατω.



Ξερεις ποσο καιρο τις εψαχνα Γιαννη και δεν εβρισκα?Πηγαινα στο pet shop που ψωνιζω χρονια και ειναι και διπλα στην δουλεια μου και μου ελεγε ολο οτι θα μου φερει αλλα μετα απο 1 μηνα μου ειπε εξαντληθηκαν απ τα κεντρικα,αυτες ηταν τις Kamelot.Πηγα στα ****** και ειχε μια σαν στραβ οχυμενος λουκουμας ηταν,του λεω να μου φερει μια αλλη και μου απαντησε οτι αφου φυγει αυτη θα φερει αλλη.Τελικα βρηκα στην **** αλλα ποιος παει να την παρει και ειδικα τωρα που η θυληκια εκανε φωλια κι αυγα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

19,90€ εχει η συγκεκριμμενη σε Αθηναικο καταστημα...

Με δωρεαν παραδοση στο σπιτι για Αθηνα...

----------


## jenia21

Φιλε Γιωργο μπορεις να στείλεις με pm πληροφοριες για το καταστημα;Εχω 3 κλουβες ιδιες και τις αγορασα 25 euro.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εγω εχω 2 αλλα δεν ειχα ανακαλυψει ακομα το καταστημα.

Εχεις πμ.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> 19,90€ εχει η συγκεκριμμενη σε Αθηναικο καταστημα...
> 
> Με δωρεαν παραδοση στο σπιτι για Αθηνα...


καλημέρα αν μπορείς στείλε μου ένα πμ με το κατάστημα..

----------


## Gee1

> 19,90€ εχει η συγκεκριμμενη σε Αθηναικο καταστημα...
> 
> Με δωρεαν παραδοση στο σπιτι για Αθηνα...


Μπορείς να μου πεις με πμ σε ποιο μαγαζί πωλείται;Έχει και άλλες διαστάσεις σε παρόμοιες τιμές;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εστειλα σε ολους...

Για να μην εχουμε καμια παρεξηγηση

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ Ή ΟΠΟΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ...

----------


## johnrider

axaxa πάει το μαγαζί θα αδειάσει οποιος προλάβει.
και να έχεις σχέση φιλε μου εμενα μου γλίτωσες 20 ευρώ + τα μεταφορικά με αυτές που παρήγγειλα.
να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τις δυσκολες μερες που περναμε, καθε ευρω μετραει...

----------


## antwnis_S3

εγω παντος παιδια της βρικα της ιδιες ζευγαρωστρες με 17.50ε απο μια εταιρια στην αθηνα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ακόμα ποιο φτηνά ??? Είστε να τους κάνουμε μια μαζική παραγγελία να της κατεβάσουμε στα 16 ευρω ?????


*

----------


## yannis37

18.80 στην εθνική οπως κατεβαινεις για πειραια στο υψος του ρεντη........(δεν ειπα μαγαζι )

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το κινημα τη ζευγαρωστρας  :Happy:   :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

το κινημα της ζευγαωστρας  :Happy0064:  πολυ καλο, οποιος τις βρει πιο φθηνα πρεπει να κερδισει κατι. 
μηπως θα πρεπει να βαλουμε ενοτητα με φτηνα προιοντα αν περιοχη που ειναι ο καθενας. οποιος ειναι πατρα κ θελει κατι σε σχεση με τα πτηνα μπορω να του πω τα πιο συμφεροντα

----------


## jk21

παιδια να αναφερετε προιοντα ,να αναφερετε τιμες αλλα μεχρι εκει ! απο κει και περα οποιος ενδιαφερεται για το που ,μπορει να ρωτα με πμ  .

----------


## karakonstantakis

> το κινημα της ζευγαωστρας  πολυ καλο, οποιος τις βρει πιο φθηνα πρεπει να κερδισει κατι. 
> μηπως θα πρεπει να βαλουμε ενοτητα με φτηνα προιοντα αν περιοχη που ειναι ο καθενας. οποιος ειναι πατρα κ θελει κατι σε σχεση με τα πτηνα μπορω να του πω τα πιο συμφεροντα



*Πολύ καλή ιδέα !! Αρκεί να τηρηθούν σωστά οι κανόνες για την ασφαλή λειτουργία του χώρου !!  *  :Happy0159:

----------


## δημητρα

αυτο εννοειται δεν κανουμε διαφημιση σε κανεναν αλλα ουτε κ κανεις μας ςχει καποιο οφελος. οταν λεμε για ενα συμφερον προιον, το λεμε μονο κ μονο για να βοηθησουμε κ αλλα παιδια απο την παρεα εδω. εγω ξερετε τι ευχαριστημενη κ τι κερδος ειχα απο ζευγαρωστρες που μου προτειναν εδω στο φορουμ.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπε κανενας παιδια οτι θελετε να κανετε διαφημηση .κατανοουμε πληρως την διαθεση και αναγκη των μελων για πληροφορηση πανω σε θεματα αγορας παρελκομενων για τα πουλια τους αλλα εχουμε επιλεξει η ενημερωση στην παρεα μας να μενει μονο στα προιοντα και οχι σε οσους τα εμπορευονται .αν καποιος  δηλωνει οτι εχει παρει ενα προιον και το πηρε  << τοσο >> αν υπαρχει καποιος που θελει να ενημερωθει περαιτερω ,θα το κανει με προσωπικη επικοινωνια .δεν υπαρχει καποιος αποκλεισμος σε αυτη τη δυνατοτητα αλλα παραλληλα δεν μενει οσο θα ζει αυτο το φορουμ ,το ονομα του ταδε μαγαζιου διαφημηση οχι βεβαια ηθελημενη φυσικα , που μπορει μαλιστα οτι εχει ειπωθει στην πορεια του χρονου (πχ για τις τιμες ) να μην ισχυει ! για αυτον και αλλους λογους ειναι κατανοητη η αναγκη των μελων για ενημερωση αλλα και δεδομενη η θεση της ομαδας διαχειρησης οτι αυτο μπορει να γινεται ελευθερα για τα προιοντα ,οχι ομως δημοσια και για οσους τα πουλουν

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> σε θεματα αγορας παρελκομενων για τα πουλια τους


 Κύριε Δημήτρη ντροπή  :Evilgrin0010:  έχουμε και κορίτσια στην παρέα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

::  ... να ξερες   

μου φτιαξες το κεφι  :bye:

----------


## yannis37

πάντως για μενα ο σωστος και φθηνος εμπορος πρέπει να διαφημηζεται εστω και μεσω pm.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> πάντως για μενα ο σωστος και φθηνος εμπορος πρέπει να διαφημηζεται εστω και μεσω pm.





> jk21 : αν υπαρχει καποιος που θελει να ενημερωθει περαιτερω ,θα το κανει με *προσωπικη επικοινωνια* .δεν υπαρχει καποιος αποκλεισμος σε αυτη τη δυνατοτητα



*Γιάννη μόνο με πμ μπορεί !!  Αυτό λέει ο Δημήτρης !!!!*

----------


## jk21

καποτε ΓΙΑΝΝΗ οταν δεν υπηρχαν απαγορευτικοι κανονες στην αναφορα καταστηματων (δεν ημουν καν στην διαχειρηση τοτε ) ειχα αναφερει φθηνη πηγη (την φθηνοτερη που υπηρχε ) για συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα υποστρωματος ... σε 2-3 μερες επεσε πελατεια ,το ψιλιαστηκανε και το ειχανε αυξησει .εστω και σε φθηνη τιμη σχετικα με τα αλλα αλλα σχεδον παρομοια με εκεινα ενω ειχε σαφη διαφορα πριν  !!! απο τοτε σπανια προτεινω το καταστημα ακομα και με πμ παρα μονο αν ψαχνει καποιος φαρμακα .με λιγα λογια οτι αναφερεται και ισχυει μια στιγμη σαν τιμη ,δεν ισχυει για παντα απαραιτητα .επισης ο εμπορος οσο σωστος και να ειναι ,σε ιστοσελιδες που εχουν εξοδα και αποδεχονται ομως να εχουν διαφημησεις (εμεις ειμαστε ψωνια και δεν θελουμε !!! ) ,πληρωνει για να διαφημιστει και δεν ειναι στο τζαμπα σε σταθερη βαση .ενα ποστ μεχρι να κλεισει ενα φορουμ ,δεν σβηνεται .ειναι μονιμο  ! 

οποιος εμπορος ειναι σωστος στη δουλεια του ,δεν χρειαζεται φανερη διαφημηση στα φορουμ .ειναι ηδη ονομα και γινεται μεσα απο την εγκαιρη διεκπαιρεωση των παραγγελιων του ,την ποιοτητα των προιοντων του και των καλων τιμων του που δεν μπορει να εχουν τεραστια διαφορα απο ισαπεχουσες απο την πηγη  αλλες χωρες της ευρωπης (λογω λογικων διαφοροποιησεων απο τα μεταφορικα )

----------


## vag21

και να μην αλλαξετε τακτικη δημητρη.

----------


## antwnis_S3

αν κανεις παραγγελια καμια 20αρια σιγουρα θα παρεις προσφορα οπως εγω απο τα 17.50 μου τα αφησαν 16.50

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μηπως εννοεις την μικρη των 45 cm???

----------


## mirsini_st

σε τετοια τιμη μονο τη μικρη εχω πετυχει προσωπικα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

16.50 μου φενετε πολυ δυσκολο μιας και εγω δει τιμες χονδρικης και για την συγκεκριμενη(την 60αρα) η χονδρικη της ηταν παραπανω... 
εκτος αν κατι δεν ξερω ή δεν καταλαβα καλα...

----------

